# Exemplary cycle parking in blocks of flats



## Speshact (Oct 3, 2009)

Having recently put in objections to a couple of planning applications which have 80+bike spaces crammed in a small room in the basement accessible by a single door, I'm looking for an example (or several) of really good practice bike parking in flats (either with easily accessible space within the flats or first rate communal type provision). Ideally I'm interested in built ones in London, but would be interested in built or planned ones from anywhere that really aim to make cycling the desirable form of transport for residents.

Any suggestions?

(And, as a newcomer to this forum, intrigued that there isn't a Cycling subsection of Infrastructure and Mobility)


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Huh. That's an interesting topic. 

I just keep mine in my apartment, though I could put it in our small courtyard. I just don't want the neighbor kids messing with it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I have a small private storage room at the first floor (I live at the second floor). However, the doors are very heavy and user unfriendly and it's so narrow I can't really turn my bike around. I don't use it much anyway (maybe because of it).


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

In my building we have private rooms in the basement with easy access for bikes and strollers - however most just park their bikes in the bike park spot outside..


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

Bicycle flats in Amsterdam

This one can (on its own) carry 2500 bicycles.


----------



## Elmo (Feb 5, 2003)

Jeroen669 said:


> Bicycle flats in Amsterdam
> 
> This one can (on its own) carry 2500 bicycles.


The topicstarter isn't asking for a bicycle flat, but bicycle parking IN/underneath a flat/appartment.


----------

